# Rabbit questions.



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi;
I just bought a pair of rabbits, and of course I did my research but here are some questions that I really need answers to:
1- I bought rabbits that are male and female and I'm also planning on breeding them that's why they are living free roaming in the garden, what time of the year will rabbits breed?
2- they are 3- 4 weeks in the garden, but I'm amused that they are not digging! Is there something wrong with that?
3- what food should rabbits NEVER eat or should be givin in limited quantities? I feed mine hay and grass ( grass which they eat from the garden)?

That's all!!
I will also post their pics soon!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Not being rude but leaving your rabbits free roaming in the garden is asking for them to eaten by a fox is your garden very secure as foxes are so good at getting in.You need to be able also to provide shelter and shade etc and somewhere dry if it rains. I would get them a large hutch for night times and times you are not about to keep a eye on them. You can get some complete rabbit foods form most pet stores which you can give alittle to your rabbits along with fresh veg and carrots,broccoli, carrot tops, celery, and there are loads more. im sure someone can attach a link for you. You really need to read up on breeding as its not always straight forward and if rabbits or any young animal gets pregnant to early there bodies cant cope leading to death sometimes of the kittens and even the doe. Also to bear in mind that male rabbits will sometimes spray if left unneutered. you relly need to get some good rabbit books and read read read.....dont just jump in for the sake of your bunnys.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

ok what are your reasons for wanting to breed?
Are your rabbits from a breeder or the pet shop?
Do you know the genetic history going back at least 4 generations for both the buck and the doe?

Leaving them free range in the garden you are risking them being killed by predators or them escaping. Out of interest why do you not keep them in a hutch and run?

If you leave them together they will breed like, well rabbits. As soon as the doe has given birth the buck will mate with her again which will lead to her having another litter before the first litter are weaned. This can lead to the doe culling babies, not to mention the strain it will put on her having litter after litter.

I suggest you get your rabbits suitable living accommodation and get them spayed and neutered, bond them as a pair and just enjoy them as a pet.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Please, please just DONT breed your rabbits.
What do you plan on doing with the babies? Are you prepared to care for all of them when no-one wants them? Are you willing to spend hundreds of £££ on vaccs and stuff for all of them.

There are thousands of rabbits sitting in rescue coz no-one wants them, dont add to the problem.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

purple_x said:


> please, please just dont breed your rabbits.
> What do you plan on doing with the babies? Are you prepared to care for all of them when no-one wants them? Are you willing to spend hundreds of £££ on vaccs and stuff for all of them.
> 
> There are thousands of rabbits sitting in rescue coz no-one wants them, dont add to the problem.


and think about the chance they may have probs in labour, or need lots of vet treatment. To many buns out there need loving homes.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Why dont you just get the female spayed and the male neutered and let them live together happily as your pets not breeding machines.
The female could very well die during labour, are you willing to put your bunnies life at risk.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd love to know what this research is you have claimed to have done, which didnt tell you anything about not breeding, keeping them safe and what not to feed them.

Was it just googling pictures of rabbits so you could recognise one in the petshop?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

wow......
Rabbits will breed all year round and she will prob already be pregnant by now.You cant leave them together either or when she gives birth the male will try to mate her again and this will upset her and she will scatted her nest then baby's will die.Seperate them.


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

First: I got them from a pet store- second: in where they live in the garden is an enclosed enclosure which was for chickens and ducks to free roam safely from cats- third: there is no way for these rabbits to get out of where they are living and nothing can touch them ( there are no foxes where I live)- fourth: if the male will mate that insanely then I'll get more female rabbits... But I also will spay and neuter them all if breeding is that bad- fifth: to gloworm= it's none of your business... I did my research and I know what to feed them and what not to, I just wanted to get more informed about it that's all, and for your information I know how rabbits look like that's why I DIDNT GOOGLE PICTURES OF THEM.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

M.R Drake said:


> First: I got them from a pet store- second: in where they live in the garden is an enclosed enclosure which was for chickens and ducks to free roam safely from cats- third: there is no way for these rabbits to get out of where they are living and nothing can touch them ( there are no foxes where I live)- fourth: if the male will mate that insanely then I'll get more female rabbits... But I also will spay and neuter them all if breeding is that bad- fifth: to gloworm= it's none of your business... I did my research and I know what to feed them and what not to, I just wanted to get more informed about it that's all, and for your information I know how rabbits look like that's why I DIDNT GOOGLE PICTURES OF THEM.


animals from pet stores should NEVER be allowed to breed, you have no idea what sort of hidden genetic traits they carry, it would be in everyones best interest to spay and neuter them and just enjoy them as pets


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

It sounds as if you think keeping rabbits it like keeping ducks etc with the comment you will get more female rabbits,is this because you think that the male will have enough females that he wont harras just the 1 female? I no that is the solution with ducks and that. Its not the same with rabbits and any babys born will all die as the mother will not look after them if a male or other females are in the same enclosure.I would keep them in same sexed groups or get them fixed.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

M.R Drake said:


> First: I got them from a pet store- second: in where they live in the garden is an enclosed enclosure which was for chickens and ducks to free roam safely from cats- third: there is no way for these rabbits to get out of where they are living and nothing can touch them ( there are no foxes where I live)- fourth: if the male will mate that insanely then I'll get more female rabbits... But I also will spay and neuter them all if breeding is that bad- fifth: to gloworm= it's none of your business... I did my research and I know what to feed them and what not to, I just wanted to get more informed about it that's all, and for your information I know how rabbits look like that's why I DIDNT GOOGLE PICTURES OF THEM.


Breeding IS that bad. pet stores rabbits are usually from pretty bad lines, and you are just continuing that. Why on earth would you want to breed? Just for baby bunnies? To make money?

There is literally no good reason to breed pet shop bunnies, only insanely irresponsible ones.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

M.R Drake said:


> First: I got them from a pet store- second: in where they live in the garden is an enclosed enclosure which was for chickens and ducks to free roam safely from cats- third: there is no way for these rabbits to get out of where they are living and nothing can touch them ( there are no foxes where I live)- fourth: if the male will mate that insanely then I'll get more female rabbits... But I also will spay and neuter them all if breeding is that bad- fifth: to gloworm= it's none of your business... I did my research and I know what to feed them and what not to, I just wanted to get more informed about it that's all, and for your information I know how rabbits look like that's why I DIDNT GOOGLE PICTURES OF THEM.


Spay and neuter your rabbits, do NOT breed from them for so, so many reasons.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Breeding rabbits is NOT as simple as just letting them live together, does can actually get pregnant TWICE AT THE SAME TIME!!!!!!! This is extremely dangerous which is why ANY responsible breeder keeps them completely seperate except for mating when the doe is put in with the buck and then seperated again several times throughout the space of 2 days.

A doe can get pregnant as much as 2 weeks after the first succesful mating which will lead to rejection/ or culling of one litter and premature birth and death of the next!

Not to mention the fact that he will still constantly pester to mount her and she will fight with him and can cause nasty injurys to the buck.

Are your rabbits a specific breed? As at the moment even pure breed rabbits are are finding their way to the rspca being found as "strays" or just from breeders not being able to sell the kits they've bred!


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> Are your rabbits a specific breed? As at the moment even pure breed rabbits are are finding their way to the rspca being found as "strays" or just from breeders not being able to sell the kits they've bred!


The OP has already stated that her rabbits are from a pet shop so they won't be a specific breed :001_unsure:


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

i beg to differ ive seen pure bred rabbits in pet shops like lion heads and minnie lops i know they wont know there history but they do sell them i personly would go to a breeder then you can discuse the history of the bunny with them before you buy


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

wacky said:


> i beg to differ ive seen pure bred rabbits in pet shops like lion heads and minnie lops i know they wont know there history but they do sell them i personly would go to a breeder then you can discuse the history of the bunny with them before you buy


They sell what they SAY are pure breds. You have no way of actually knowing without the history.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Petshops do sell pure breds (i know for a fact as i used to be the livestock buyer for a reasonably large chain of pet centres) but they are not from quality breeders, but ones that breed solely to supply pet stores, ie rodent/small animal farmers. These animals certainly should never be bred from. 

Occasionally you will get slightly better bred animals in a pet shop, i used to buy the mismarked unshowable Dutch from a show/BRC breeder, however the purchaser of his buns from the centre werent to know that.

I also think the Op is from the UAE, not the UK. Not that that makes a difference, bad breeding practices are bad breeding practices.

IMO, if you can not trace your rabbits lines, you should not breed from it.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Im saying nothing ut:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

sorry but chances are still that they are not 100% pure, without the full genetic history you have no idea whats in them


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

i agree thats why i would always go to a breeder


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't see how any research has been done if your intending on breeding. I agree with every other person on this thread, for the rabbits sake please don't breed them and get them neutered so they can just be friends. They'll be much happier.

This is what can happen with a badly bred (pet shop) bunny. Poor Charlie never even stood a chance.





Another one who was badly bred is Rosie. She came from a horrible lady who bred her and was using her to breed from, by a year old Rosie had already had two litters. Rosie was stuck in a tiny cage when I went to get her, I asked the reason and it was because she was agressive. She was going to be taken to the vet the next day to be PTS for her agression. Instead of this I took her with me for a fiver and let her settle in for a week. She calmed down a lot just from having more room to move. At the vets I was told her teeth were in a horrible state and as with Charlie the front ones had to be removed. She was also spayed and within a month of the spay she stopped being agressive. Five years on Rosie is now six and although has no front teeth and lots of problems with her molars that need filing once a month she is happy and has never bitten anyone since the spay. I worry about Rosie everyday because I know it just takes one little infection caused by her bad teeth and she could go the same way as Charlie and Sophie (one of my first rabbits who also died from an infection in her gum caused by teeth).


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

They will be neutered and spayed for cryin out loud... Just answer the other questions please or dont.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

For the other questions in your first post, not all rabbits dig. Out of my five only one of them digs, funny enough its one of the ones that lives indoors who loves to dig at the wooden floor. 

As for safe/dangerous foods theres a post at the top of this section thats stickied, which lists all the fruits, veg and plants that are safe or dangerous for bunnies. The main veg I give my lot is kale and spring greens. The main dangerous ones are probably anything from the onion family (including leeks) and potatoes, obviously meat and daisry should never be given. In small quantities I give mine celery and carrot, in summer they get a bit of cucumber too if its very hot to help cool them down and get extra fluids into them.


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Kammie said:


> For the other questions in your first post, not all rabbits dig. Out of my five only one of them digs, funny enough its one of the ones that lives indoors who loves to dig at the wooden floor.
> 
> As for safe/dangerous foods theres a post at the top of this section thats stickied, which lists all the fruits, veg and plants that are safe or dangerous for bunnies. The main veg I give my lot is kale and spring greens. The main dangerous ones are probably anything from the onion family (including leeks) and potatoes, obviously meat and daisry should never be given. In small quantities I give mine celery and carrot, in summer they get a bit of cucumber too if its very hot to help cool them down and get extra fluids into them.


Thank you!! That's all I need!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Do your rabbits get any pellet/hard food too? It's just that isn't mentioned in your original post.


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Yup!! Hard food and pellets are on their menu!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

M.R Drake said:


> Yup!! Hard food and pellets are on their menu!!


OK just checking!


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

frags said:


> Im saying nothing ut:


then dont post:nono:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

wacky said:


> then dont post:nono:


Im not! ut:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

frags said:


> Im not! ut:


sorry, did some one say something? :lol:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> sorry, did some one say something? :lol:


Wasn't me


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

frags said:


> Im not! ut:


goodut:ut:ut:


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

wacky said:


> goodut:ut:ut:


are you trying to tell us something? :lol:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

wacky said:


> goodut:ut:ut:


Do one :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> are you trying to tell us something? :lol:


She/he sure is... That they are a wind up and argument starter :cornut: But then i think we have seen this quite alot from her/him


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

frags said:


> She/he sure is... That they are a wind up and argument starter :cornut: But then i think we have seen this quite alot from her/him


i thought they were trying to tell us they were a bit do lally with the ut: ut: :lol:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Is this a joke?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Lil Miss said:


> i thought they were trying to tell us they were a bit do lally with the ut: ut: :lol:


ooohhhhh yeah could be, im a tad ut: myself


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

frags said:


> ooohhhhh yeah could be, im a tad ut: myself


im more then a tad ut: ut: ut:


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

frags said:


> She/he sure is... That they are a wind up and argument starter :cornut: But then i think we have seen this quite alot from her/him


no i am not an argument starter im just a normal person one that does not judge people and lets everyone have there own opinion because thats what forums are for


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> im more then a tad ut: ut: ut:


I can vouch for this :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

wacky said:


> no i am not an argument starter im just a normal person one that does not judge people and lets everyone have there own opinion because thats what forums are for


So your saying I should have not said nothing and actually gave my 2 pence worth? 
Well I can't be bothered too! It's nothing I haven't said before and I have more to worry about than commenting on here, I was just stating by putting I'm saying nothing is that maybe I shouldn't as I didn't want to upset anyone! 
That was my opinion yet I wasn't allowed it? 
Contradiction!


----------

